# Cardiology Exam



## marty3073 (Apr 23, 2011)

I am a CPC, but i want to take the CCC in October. Could someone send me some tips on how to study for the exam. Is it extremely difficult?  What references  were allowed? Do I need to purchase a Cardiology Coding Companion to study from? Please Help!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## OliviaPrice (Apr 28, 2011)

Are you currently coding in a cardiology specialty?  If not I would not suggest taking the CCC.  Cardiology is quite extensive with lots of different areas that must be understood prior to taking this exam.

If you are coding for cardiology AAPC offers a study guide and online practice exam.


----------



## marty3073 (Apr 28, 2011)

*ccc exam*

No, i am not currently coding for cardiology, but i will be soon, once my position comes up.

Thanks


----------



## trail0505 (Oct 30, 2011)

i work for cardiologist for 11 yrs do cardiology code test . study now its a lot. especially codes. just as hard as other subjects. better have some cardiology experience. i heard from someone took it hard and difficult


----------



## hbailey42 (Oct 30, 2011)

I took the test back when they had the old codes and I have been doing Cardiology coding for several years. The test was very hard and I fortunately passed the first time. It is very extensive make sure you know how to peripheral code (which is easier now with the new codes). Good Luck!


----------

